# Lag On-Line with Xbox 360



## kalseru (Nov 27, 2007)

Lag On-Line with Xbox 360

No problems at all using Xbox 360 on-line until a few months ago when I started getting very poor download speeds from Virgin broadband. After discussion with Virgin they changed me to a 2 meg constant package rather than an 8 meg variable package and I now usually get between 1.0 & 1.8 meg download speeds most of the time. However it was still difficult to find & join a match in Call of Duty and there was considerable lag when playing. I managed to change the Xbox NAT from moderate to open by port forwarding and enablingDMZ. This made it possible to find & join matches but I still have the latency problems whilst in a match. Virgin technical support say this is due to the high rate of pinging from the game. Most of this problem is undoubtedly caused by Virgin overselling their broadand and not buying enough "pipes" at the exchange from BT. As ping speed seems to be very important will it improve anything by changing the MTU and MRU values in my router ? MTU is currently set at 1400 and MRU at 1492. I am running XP and using a D-Link DSL G604T wireless router.

Thanks


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Try the speed test:
http://www.speedtest.net/
post your results here, screenshot them or something.


----------



## kalseru (Nov 27, 2007)

Van Hel Singh said:


> Try the speed test:
> http://www.speedtest.net/
> post your results here, screenshot them or something.


My speed test results are as follows :-

Download 1922Kb/s Upload 232Kb/s Ping 64ms

This was at 5.00pm (off peak)

Thanks


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

You have quite good speed, shouldn't really have lagg. It may probably have something to do with Virgin. I'll do a bit of research and see if I find anything.


----------



## kalseru (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for helping - just for further info by 9.00pm download /upload is aabout the same but ping has increased to 194ms.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Does this only occur on Call of Duty 4 or every game? For example, if you have Halo, try that.


----------



## kalseru (Nov 27, 2007)

It occurs on Gears of War & Call of Duty 4 we don't have any other games.


----------



## ftrain (Nov 29, 2007)

call of duty 4 has servers from everywhere... so its not a good game to test your connection by..

u might have packet loss open the command prompt on a computer and run a ping -t google.com for like a hour to see if your gettin packet loss


----------

